# Printer/Network Problem - HELP !!



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

I recently changed my mac computer (now using OSX 10.8.5) on which I could print wirelessly to my Canon MP250. I have installed the Canon cd and added the printer to my list of printers. The problem now is that whenever I try to print wirelessly, I receive a notification that the printer is awaiting authorization. I don't know what or from where this authorization is to come from. I am trying to print wirelessly through a Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex home network. Printing directly connected to the computer via USB works with no problems. HELP !!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you input all the wireless network info to the printer, like network name and password and made sure that the printer can connect to the network?


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

Hello sinclair_tm, and thanks for your reply.
If you mean putting the username and password when adding the printer to the list of printers on the computer, yes I did. (This was the username and password for the network) as it asked me. How to make sure the printer connects to the network I am not sure. Please tell me how to check this. In trying to print thru the network tho' , that's when I get the 306 error code, waiting for authorization. What authorization is this, and where from?

Ricardo


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

155 views and only 2 replies? C'mon techies, I need help with this. Can anyone tell me what authorization this system is asking for? 

Ricardo


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

After deleting and reinstalling the printer countless times I still have no network printing capability. When installing the printer, it asks me for the print server info. I don't have a print server, so I input the username/password for the home network unit. It then asks me for the driver, and I select use the printer software MP250. It installs, but is asking for authorization to print. What authorization? That's my problem...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is a volunteer forum, and most of us have lives outside of TSF. You have to wait for when we have time to get online and post.

You said you changed your computer, what was the computer and OS it was working on before the change?

I have an Epson WiFi printer and it's installation was relatively straight forward. You plug the printer into the Mac, start the install software, tell it you want to print wirelessly, input the network information and then remove the USB cord when it told you too. The printer itself has a light to tell you when it connects to the network. Did you make sure the printer supports the network security you have set up? One thing to try with wireless devices having issues connecting is to turn off all passwords and filtering to make sure it can even connect, then to slowly add each level of protection back on. Like I just added a Nest thermostat to my home. I have a password, SSID hidden, and MAC address filtering. It wouldn't connect, even with the network info and the MAC address of the Nest added to my AirPort router. I turned off everything and it then connected. I added the MAC filtering, and it reconnected, then I added the password and it reconnected, and then hid the network and it reconnected. Guess it just had to get one good easy connection and it worked from there.

Another thing, did you change your network in any way when you changed your computer? If not, then there shouldn't be any issues with your printer. Once my printer was connected to the network, I just had to run the software installer on new computers, or on the same computer that I upgraded the OS on and this time tell it the printer was set up and I just needed to install the software. There shouldn't be any print server info, as you aren't using one. Perhaps you are using the wrong version of the software installer. I'd double check the installer you are using, and go slowly and make sure you are following the correct steps for a home network. If still doesn't work, you will need to contact Canon as I'm sure you aren't the only one to have this issue, and they'll be able to tell you what to do.


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

Hello sinclair, thanks for your reply. I guess I am just a bit anxious to get this thing up and running again. I have to get up and physically connect my computer to the printer in order to print anything, and that sucks. ANyway, I have read your stuff and here goes:
I was using the same operating system, OSX before, but have updated to a later version of it - 10.>> something later, as opposed to 10.> something earlier. So that should not be a problem. I don't have the printer CD any more, but I have downloaded the software and drivers form Canon and installed them. The printer worked fine before with the same network I have and I haven't changed anything except the computer. And also, there is no light on my printer to tell me when it is connected to the network. It is not a wireless printer. While replying I had an idea to remove the network password and try, but it gave me the same error, 306 Communication - "Printing, Authentication required - . It seems to be waiting on authentication form somewhere, but I just can't figure from where. When I delete and go thru the install process, it asks me for some data, which I input the home network login and password. It then asks me to select the driver, which I do from a drop-down list, Canon MP250. It then says installing and in 10 seconds it is done. But cant print. It does not ask me at anytime about printing wirelessly???? 
Tell me, if it works ok when connected directly to the computer, does that not mean the software is properly installed? And if so, what is the authorisation it is waiting for???

Thanks fro your reply.
Ricardo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you take the correct drivers since you don't seem certain of which version of OSX you have or had Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : PIXMA MP250


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

Yes joeten. I am pretty sure I have the correct drivers. If I didn't I don't think it would work when connect directly to the printer. Am I right?? I do know which version of OSX I am running now. I just couldn't bother to look it up in my previous reply, or I didn't think it was important to write it in the post.

Thanks,
Ricardo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All info asked for is important otherwise we are not on the same page but that being said I see no info pertaining to this printer being able to print other than usb I do not see a wifi functions Canon PIXMA MP250 - Inkjet Photo Printers - Canon UK did you have connected to the router


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

Hello Joeten, sinclair did not ask for the version of OSX I was using. He only asked to confirm the computer and OS that I had it previously working on. That I answered. This MP250 is not a wi-fi printer, but if connected to a home network, you can print wirelessly via the home network. It was working previously in this type of setup. The only thing that has changed is the computer, so I really don't know what the problem is now. "Printing, Awaiting Authorization" is what it says. It was not connected to the router. It is connected to the home network, and the home network is connected to the router. Somewhere along the line, seems some information needed for authorization is needed?????????


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so was it set up like this OS X Mavericks: Share your printer


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

Hello Joeten, I have a Seagate home network unit which is connected to my router. It has a USB input for a printer, and the Seagate is connected to my router via Ethernet cable. I have enabled and disabled sharing but still nothing.
As the printer is on the network, it is not necessary to "share" it. :dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I was looking for any possible reason for it not to work and this seemed a reasonable idea


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, then the Seagate item is the printer server. Okay, then that makes things different. But some basics first. By saying network printing, we were assuming that it was a network printer, which it is not. As for OS X version, it is true I didn't ask for the version, just to know if it worked. As for the version number, OS X 10.1 is nothing at all like 10.8. They are very, very different OSes. It's like saying Windows 95 is the same as Windows 7. To this point, the OS X 10.xx only means that it's Unix based, so it does make a big difference. 

Now, your printer works when plugged directly into your Mac, which it should since you have the driver installed. Now, when you plug it into the Seagate device, it is no longer the same as plugging it into your Mac, and will need different drivers as the Seagate device is no handling the print spooling instead of the Mac. Being I have never used this kind of device, I don't know for sure, but I would think it needs to have it's own software installed on the Mac so that the Mac knows how to find the printer and how it's connected so that it knows where to send the info. So I'd say you need to make sure you have all the software installed for the Seagate device. And the username and password you need to enter is what is needed to connect to the Seagate device. Not knowing which device it is, I can't say if you'll need to make a new account for the new OS or not. So I say the problem is that the Mac isn't connecting to the Seagate device.


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

Hello sinclair, sorry didn't see your follow-up post until today Sunday.
Understood all you said. Yes I tend to agree that the problem is with the comm between the Seagate and the printer. Was on a chat with Apple for quite some time troubleshooting the Mac, but at the end, still didn't work. I have downloaded and installed drivers and software for the Seagate unit already, but hey, I will do it again. Nothing tried nothing done. I will report back to you, and thanks for the info re the data to input as being that of the Seagate unit.
It is a Seagate FreeAgent 3TB [Go_Flex], router is a Netgear WNR 1000 and printer Canon MP250. Will report further.


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

Some printers require the modem WEP key when installing?


----------



## RicardoMB (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for your reply goanna. I put in the WEP for the network when installing the printer so that's not the problem. Seagate (network unit), Apple (computer) and Canon (printer) all cannot solve the problem. What is strange is that Canon tells me my multi-function USB printer 
is not supported to work via wi-fi on networks. Don't understand coz it previously worked before I changed my computer (different OSX). I have given up as I don't know what else to try. 

Ricardo


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

How to install your Canon printer on Apple OS X Mountain Lion.

Not sure on this as I am not up with Mac but from what I have read you may need to update the driver so this link might be worth a read. Also found this link which maybe the better option?
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2306107?start=30&tstart=0


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

just asking here......
are you connecting the printer to the router?
if you are then there is one way to set it up
if you are letting the printer be free standing (no ethernet cable) then is the wi-fi (on the printer) turned on? Can you print a settings sheet from the printer and then see is it on the same subnet mask? 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.0.0? Does it's IP begin with 10.0.0.x or with 192.168.x.x?
Many things to consider when not physically looking at it......
or is problem solved by deleting the printer, reboot computer, reboot router and reboot printer and do a fresh install?


----------

